# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  srl senza dipendenti

## terry12

Salve, una srl senza dipendenti e con un amministratore unico ha iniziato a ritirare merce, mi chiedo:
- basta l'amministratore per permettere alla società di svolgere la propria attività o è necessario assumere qualcuno?
 - i vari documenti ,tipo ddt o fatture, possono essere firmati solo dall'amministratore o può firmare anche un socio?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

1) occorre assumere qualcuno, oppure dichiarare che un socio/amministratore lavori nell'azienda e fargli pagare i contributi Ivs;
2) Un socio non è nessuno, per i terzi.

----------


## terry12

Grazie. l'amministratore deve, dunque, essere assunto dalla società? questi risulterà iscritto in due gestioni Inps, quella separata come amministratore e quella commercianti?
MA per un amministratore unico di può parlare di lavoro subordinato, in quanto non esiste un vero e proprio vincolo di subordinazione?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

L'amministratore unico non può assumere la qualitá di dipendente per carenza del vincolo di subordinazione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Grazie. l'amministratore deve, dunque, essere assunto dalla società? questi risulterà iscritto in due gestioni Inps, quella separata come amministratore e quella commercianti?
> MA per un amministratore unico di può parlare di lavoro subordinato, in quanto non esiste un vero e proprio vincolo di subordinazione?

  
Nel concordare con quanto scritto dal dott. Larocca, ti faccio notare che ti ho detto che deve essere assunto un socio, non l'amministratore unico. Se l'amministratore unico è anche unico socio, non hai altra strada che assumere un terzo.

----------


## bepizomon

Però se l'amministratore unico è unico socio ed effettivamente lavora solo lui in azienda, l'unica strada percorribile è pagare ivs commercianti come socio e gest.separata per gli eventuali compensi per l'attività amministrativa (da valutare magari la tassazione per trasparenza in capo al socio e prelevare gli utili a fine anno).

----------


## Niccolò

Un solo socio che è anche amministratore unico che è anche l'unico dipendente.... possiamo davvero parlare di società?

----------


## bepizomon

forse no, sarebbero più ditte individuali, però è consentito con le srl unipersonali, ce ne sono tante dato che offrono la responsabilità limitata. 
i motivi possono essere diversi, come l'imprenditore che costituisce  una srl unipersonale e prima di assumere dipendenti si avvale di collaboratori esterni con p.iva o società di servizi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Però se l'amministratore unico è unico socio ed effettivamente lavora solo lui in azienda, l'unica strada percorribile è pagare ivs commercianti come socio e gest.separata per gli eventuali compensi per l'attività amministrativa (da valutare magari la tassazione per trasparenza in capo al socio e prelevare gli utili a fine anno).

  
Esattamente.

----------


## Max'Oddity

Ma scusate non posso fare un contratto di Collaborazione coordinata continuativa dell'amministratore, in cui oltre a ricoprire la mansione di amministratore ricopre il ruolo di operatore?

----------


## paolab

direi di si... srl unipersonale con amministratore che fa tutto.... si può fare... in pratica è una ditta individuale con la veste giuridica di srl... il socio (che è sempre la stessa persona) presta la sua opera all'interno della società e quindi paga i contributi inps artigiani/commercianti. Sconsiglio compenso all'amminsitratore

----------


## Max'Oddity

E non posso far funzionare la società esclusivamente con professionisti/imprenditori individuali dotati di partita iva che lavorano anche per terzi?

----------

